# Can a toy hauler haul horses



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi there, I came across this contraption that transforms a toy hauler garage in to a two-horse trailer. would love to hear some thoughts on whether converting a toy hauler to haul horses is a good, safe idea.
Reason I’m interested is because toy haulers have nice living space but seem to be less expensive than living quarter horse trailers.
http://www.stableboykit.com/main/default


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Toy haulers are *not *built with reinforced flooring and supports to support the concentrated weight of a horse per square inch.
Overall the vehicle can support 1,000 pounds of cargo, maybe even 2,000 but it is made for a large weight distribution area.

Next is anything you install such as that slide-in is weight all by itself...
_Flooring is what?_ Any trailer I've seen lately floors are made from strand board, pressed together "engineered plywood", aka glued 1/4" wood chips. No way, no how would my horse be standing on that hurtling down the road..:|
How is it really secured and if screwed/bolted to the floor are you wanting to drill and bolt large bolts through your floor of your hauler?
How high is the inside clearance cause you just lost about 6" with that slide-in thing...
_{Is there even a floor in that thing or do they sell you rubber mats as part of the kit?}_

Windows for ventilation is a necessity...does your toy hauler have windows that offer cross-ventilation but not drafts and in locations safe that if open the horse not try jumping out of?
Lighting? Is it out of the way of horses heads whacking into it?

How high is the toy hauler from the ground?
How steep is that ramp for a horse, remember this is your horse needing to get on/off safely...
Add up all of those "little" things and personally there is no way my horse would be riding in my toy hauler.
A LQ horse trailer is made for human comfort and horse transport safety hence a much beefier made outer skin seen and a lot more under the floorboards to not have a catastrophe occur...and closer to the ground not the floor above the wheels, shock/springs..
The higher the stance of the vehicle the more apt to tip on rough road, forget getting caught in some decent winds say crossing a bridge...
I would not.
You want to take home with you with the horses...either do a motor-home, certain pickup campers or a LQ trailer...
The decisions are yours to make but people get into enough trouble with equipment made to haul horses not toys...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

First off..... I'm pretty sure from other posts/discussions on the topic here and elsewhere that company went out of business many years ago.

Secondly, I've seen it done and have seen people who have retrofitted their toy haulers to hold the weight of the horse and to provide adequate ventilation. I still personally wouldn't haul my horse in one but I've seen significant amounts of work done to make it supposedly safe. Anyway, the cost to retrofit these trailers for floors/weight/ventilation/etc would far exceed the cost of many new LQ trailers defeating your purpose of the trailers being cheaper.

Out here among the endurance crowd we have several people who have Class C and Class A motor homes that pull bumper pulls (along with pickup bed campers). Once again, aside from the pickup camper the cost to get a suitable Class C/A motorhome that can safely tow a horse trailer would far exceed the cost of a LQ trailer. If cost is not the issue and you're looking for more living space/human comforts this would be the way I would go although I certainly feel that the LQ trailer options on the market these days can pretty much get you any human comfort option you would probably need!


----------

